# Ben’s brew station



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Decided to sell the Classic and bought a Moccamaster instead. Much preferring filter/brewed to espresso based so hopefully this was a good move. Have the feldgrind and aeropress for single cups with a kalita 185 on the way and the Sage for large brew grinding. When the black Niche Zero arrives I think it will look smart next to the Moccamaster and I'll sell the Sage at that point. Just needs that Brewista Artisan kettle next to it now....oh it's my birthday soon...


----------

